# OVULATION AFTER IVF CYCLE ??????



## Fluffy Bunny (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi 

Can anybody help with any information at all, I had a failed IVF attempt Dec 07, had a period more or less 
on time this month, but no ovulation at all    I am 40 have no children, but I am very worried that my ovaries could have been damaged in the egg retrieval process, or could it take some months to get back to any sort of normality ? I have no idea at all.
Also after a couple of hot flushes at work and a couple of mornings, I am beginning to feel panic creep in  .

Maybe nothing,but any info would be great to put my racing mind at some ease !!!!!!!!  XX


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Fluffybunny,

I have had IVF once, and my ovulation was fine after that.  I have never heard or read that it can stop ovulation.  The hormones they gave you could have interrupted your cycle.  I think you wrote this awhile ago, so hopefully you have spoken with your doc and figured it out.  I just wanted to respond after seeing your concerned email.  Good luck to you.

Dsimone.


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Fluffybunny,

I was all lined up for treatment at the next AF mid december. However, i suddenly started having these hot flushes, which got more and more frequent and the AF has still not come. I've had some bloods done last week and they have come back with bad news that, bang, I'm menopausal.

Obviously its different for everyone. I'm 44. I had tests when I was late 30s and they said I wasnt ovulating and was possibly starting perimenopause. But I did start ovulating again. And I've done 2 rounds of IVF - albeit with not many eggs.

I think it definitely takes a while for the body to get back to normal after pumping all those drugs in.

Don't panic. Just get some levels taken and see what the balance is like.

Sending hugs,
love Joan


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Fluffybunny,
I found ovulation was later than usual but did happen. However, I've read on posts on this site that sometimes it doesn't happen in the cycle straight after IVF. Also, I don't think anyone ovulates every cycle, whatever their age.
Johan.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Fluffybunny

I wouldn't panic yet (although I know that that is easier said than done).  I found that the IVF drugs put my next cycles wrong, including late/no ovulation the first "real" cycle after the BFN and hot flushes etc.  However, everything sorted itself out after 2-3 months.  Hang on in there, and hopefully things will be back to normal soon!

Ellie


----------



## Fluffy Bunny (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you everybody for your replies, Congratulations with your little one Ellie.st , you have given me some hope, that all is not lost at the ripe age of 40 !!!!!!!, I feel a little less stressed now.  Fluffy Bunny XX


----------



## nanjane (Dec 5, 2007)

I had 2 failed ICSI's the last one being cancelled as poor egg numbers and no embryos survived in 2006 and was thinking of having one last go in 2007 as being nearly 40 didn't want to leave too much time when I fell pregnant naturally. Complete shock after 8 years of trying and I now have my little daughter.


----------

